# Trouble finding mid-stiff boot without heel lift



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi FTB,

It is always a good idea to start with a fresh measurement. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

Left foot - 29.36 / Right foot 29.21


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Ftb90 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Left foot - 29.36 / Right foot 29.21


Hi FTB,

Thanks for checking that. You are Mondo 295 which is a mid 11.5 in snowboard boots. We should get a width measurement from you as well. Please take your width measurements with the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. Please take pictures of the measurements. That last part is just for my enjoyment .


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Left - 10.4775 (4 1/8 inch) / Right 10.3187 (4 1/16 inch) 















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Ftb90 said:


> Left - 10.4775 (4 1/8 inch) / Right 10.3187 (4 1/16 inch)



Got it. That is a "normal" D width. You have a lot of great boot options available to you but we need to get you down to your Mondo size (295). Please also get your heat fit done immediately. That should not be considered an optional step. 

STOKED!


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. That is a "normal" D width. You have a lot of great boot options available to you but we need to get you down to your Mondo size (295). Please also get your heat fit done immediately. That should not be considered an optional step.
> 
> STOKED!


So what does this mean exactly? Now that I know my Mondo size, I should go back and try some 11.5s? 

Right now I don't have any boots to heat fit. I really appreciate all of your help. I'm just a little confused about your last response.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Ftb90 said:


> So what does this mean exactly? Now that I know my Mondo size, I should go back and try some 11.5s?
> 
> Right now I don't have any boots to heat fit. I really appreciate all of your help. I'm just a little confused about your last response.


Yes, your Mondo size is 295 which will always convert to size 11.5 in snowboard boots. Mondopoint is essentially a guarantee from the boot manufacturer to you that they have designed this boot for that foot length. You are in the middle of the range for both length and width for a normal width 295 (11.5).


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, your Mondo size is 295 which will always convert to size 11.5 in snowboard boots. Mondopoint is essentially a guarantee from the boot manufacturer to you that they have designed this boot for that foot length. You are in the middle of the range for both length and width for a normal width 295 (11.5).


Thank you so much! I'll go give it another shot at the shop tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

So I've been hunting for a good medium-stiff to stiff boot myself. 

One of the best I have tried on recently is the Burton Photon Boa. I have about average width feet and it fits me really well. I'm actually leaning towards buying that boot. It's between that, the Ride Trident and 2015/16 Salomon F4.0. 

I didn't like the ThirtyTwo TM Two's because they gave me a bad pressure point on top of my foot. The Adidas Tactical Boost has had some good reviews, maybe another option to check out if you go the online route.

Goodluck with the search let us know how you make out.


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

PalmerRider said:


> So I've been hunting for a good medium-stiff to stiff boot myself.
> 
> One of the best I have tried on recently is the Burton Photon Boa. I have about average width feet and it fits me really well. I'm actually leaning towards buying that boot. It's between that, the Ride Trident and 2015/16 Salomon F4.0.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! If you have the opportunity to try the Ride Insano, you should try it. Idk what your budget is. But it's a really good feeling stiff boot. To stiff for my riding style, but if it feels really good. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

The trident is Rides top of the line boot just above the insano but I didn't think it fit my foot as well as others.


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gotcha! I didn't realize that was above the Insano.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just buy the boot shell that you like and them pop in the Remind Solutions liner. Done.

I used to obsess over boots and also had a bad heel lift issue. No more. Now, I just buy whatever traditional lace boot I can find on clearance, immediately rip out the liner and pop in the Solutions. They really were the solution for me.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ftb90 said:


> Thanks man! If you have the opportunity to try the Ride Insano, you should try it. Idk what your budget is. But it's a really good feeling stiff boot. To stiff for my riding style, but if it feels really good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Not sure it's worth much, but I use Ride Insanos for everything. I've ridden park on a 156 Funslinger and hard charging on a 162 Flight attendant, and everything in between on many boards. The fit, for my foot, is by far the best I've found, and though they are stiff, simply leaving the upper boa a little looser provides enough flex to get a little tweaky and buttery, or crank them down for super response. If you like the fit of the Insansos, see if you can try on a pair of Lasso's.


----------



## Ftb90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Went back to the shop today. Tried on a pair of Ride Lassos in 11.5. Perfect! No heel lift, no wiggling sound, just nice and snug. Little pressure on my longest toe on my left foot but once I'm crouched in riding position it's basically gone. Got them heated and molded and bought them. 

I got home and strapped into my board and did a little simulated riding and jibbing. All I can say is wow. What a difference the right size boot makes! Granted my old boots were beat. But they never felt like this. I would have never thought I'd fit into an 11.5 boot!

Thank you so much Wiredsport for putting me on the right track! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------

